# Complete hybrid peugeot rear end



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2012-PEUGEOT-3008-HYBRID-4-COMPLETE-ELECTRIC-REAR-DRIVE-MOTOR-SUSPENSION-/331722845129?hash=item4d3c38ebc9:g:s2wAAOSwnipWXtuC

Of I was near to this I would get it right away. However im too far way.
Bett you could make a good start for a car with the rear end and other parts.


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

Would be good for a small car, motor is only 27kw, shame the battery is NiMh and so small.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes but thats the "rating" i bett you could push close to 100 kw through it.
Best part is that the mechanical bits are there too. which is the most difficult/expensive part to sort out. (besides the battery)


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

yes thats proabbly true, but its not designed for continuous use, does it have a cooling loop? the mitsubishi phev rear diff motor has a watercooling loop already installed and can be had for the same money, for a conversion of a normal car you might be better off with that. 

this is a pretty cool package deal and this would make a pretty awesome go kart.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Its water cooled. But the best thing is that its complete. And indeed the Outlander setup is good too, eyeing them now for a while, still would cost roughly 1200 euros.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Peugeot and Mitsubishi share their drivetrain and underpinnings so they are almost definitely exactly the same. Looks good


----------



## z_power (Dec 17, 2011)

I got one of Citroen/Peugeot axles, the usable stuff is motor/trans combo with halfshafts/axle shafts (still learning differences in "the same" language). Suspension - arms, spindles and struts ared designed in a freaky way together with subframe and it really doesn't make sense in a conversion; some custom ground-up builds could use whole assembly, though.
In Poland it can be found from 300 to 600€. I paid 250 with inverter included - useless unless your nickname is eldis


----------

